
The Real Threat of Artificial Intelligence - hourislate
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/24/opinion/sunday/artificial-intelligence-economic-inequality.html
======
bhouston
> Who will pay for these jobs? Here is where the enormous wealth concentrated
> in relatively few hands comes in. It strikes me as unavoidable that large
> chunks of the money created by A.I. will have to be transferred to those
> whose jobs have been displaced. This seems feasible only through Keynesian
> policies of increased government spending, presumably raised through
> taxation on wealthy companies.

This proposed solution seems okay in the short term (a social safety net) but
over the long term it makes it sound like humans supported in this means are
pets.

> The government will not only have to subsidize most people’s lives and work;
> it will also have to compensate for the loss of individual tax revenue
> previously collected from employed individuals.

The above does not sound like a sustainable situation. How can a small part of
the population support the rest of the population completely? I can not
imagine that lasting for that long until something changes in some unforeseen
way.

